
Encryption: “Australian law would prevail over the laws of mathematics.” - vr46
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/40606493
======
rebuilder
Here's the direct link instead of the googlified version, which ironically
enough failed to load on my phone:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-40606493](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-40606493)

